# The Twelve days of EMS Christmas!



## enjoynz (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought as it's been a few years since I wrote my 'Twas the night before Christmas' EMS story.
I'd have another go at writing something else for you all for Xmas. 
Hope you like it...if not, try writing one of your own...here it goes!

On the first day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
A kid stuck in a pear tree.
On the second day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Two sprained ankles. 
On the third day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Three degree burns.
On the fourth day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Four cocaine users.
On the fifth day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Five M.........V...........C's.
On the sixth day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Six guys a coding.
On the seventh day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Seven drowning swimmers.
On the eighth day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Eight men a fighting.
On the ninth day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Nine ladies dying.
On the tenth day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Ten large lacerations.
On the eleventh day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Eleven patients puking.
On the twelfth day of Christmas my dispatcher gave to me.....
Twelve drunken teens.
(On the thirteenth day of Christmas I had the dispatcher fired ..... and went to sleep for a week!)

Happy holidays Emtlife family...have fun and be safe!
Cheers Enjoynz :beerchug:


----------



## EMSrush (Dec 5, 2011)

You are a very strange individual, indeed- with way too much time on your hands. I love it!


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 5, 2011)

very strange
I like the text ..^_^
Be fired only for Christmas is stupid ....:wacko:
the poor dispatcher....


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 5, 2011)

Gee..thanks...I think? lol
Not strange...just a New Zealander with a sense of humour, I hope.


----------



## Backwoods (Dec 6, 2011)

Good one!:rofl:


----------



## surfer06 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is incredible!!!!!!


----------



## Mavrande (Dec 8, 2011)

Scrubs did this:

Twelve beaten children 
Eleven drive-by shootings 
Ten frozen homeless 
Nine amputations 
Eight burn victims 
Seven strangled shoppers 
Six random knifings 
Five suicides 
Four beaten wives 
Three O.D.'s 
Two shattered skulls 
And a drunk who drove into a tree


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 8, 2011)

Mavrande said:


> Scrubs did this:
> 
> Twelve beaten children
> Eleven drive-by shootings
> ...



That sounds like my town.


----------



## enjoynz (Dec 9, 2011)

Mavrande said:


> Scrubs did this:
> 
> Twelve beaten children
> Eleven drive-by shootings
> ...



I don't watch Scrubs...but it's nice to know I'm not the only one with the idea. I can't be that strange then... if an American sitcom used the same Twelve days of Christmas, medical theme.

I'm still waiting for you guy/gals to come up with your own version!!!!!!


----------



## Jenniejen (Dec 13, 2011)

This is hilarious!!! Love it! And New Zealand...I must visit before I die!


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 16, 2011)

I need to come up with one for the asylum. Your version is good though


----------

